

Show HN: I made a playlist of great music to program to - flippyhead
http://open.spotify.com/user/flippyhead/playlist/5j2NykCr22yflwglWyIbo8

======
eglover
I made one too. ;)

[http://libertyresourcedirectory.com/d/podcastsaudio.php](http://libertyresourcedirectory.com/d/podcastsaudio.php)

~~~
flippyhead
nice!

------
parinck
spotify is not available in india ..can you give me the list of songs in some
other form ? please ....

